# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Vakantie: voor de mensen die thuis blijven

## Tess71

beste vakantiegangers :Smile: 

Ik ben benieuwd wat de mensen doen als ze vrij hebben en niet op vakantie gaan!
Misschien hebben jullie leuke tips voor de andere thuis blijvers :Cool: 

Groetjes en een fijne dag,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Als het mooi weer is; zwemmen in een openluchtzwembad/meer met vrienden/vriendinnen, in de tuin bezig, terrasje pakken, wandelen, ben naar Hellendoorn (attractiepark) geweest met een vriendin, haar vriend en haar zoontje, buiten spelen met mijn neefjes (krijg ik weer hernieuwde energie van ondanks dat de 3 koters allemaal een andere kant op hollen), toeren met mijn paps op de motor...
Als het slecht weer is; zwemmen in de Smelt in Assen waar je ook lekker in de sauna kan (er is zelfs voor de liefhebbers een naakt gedeelte voor sauna/stoombad), afspreken om samen te eten en filmpje te kijken met vrienden/vriendinnen/familie, spelletjes doen (zowel bord als playstation), gezellig naar de bioscoop, lekker tapan yaki/gourmetten ofzo

----------


## Luuss0404

Op www.dagjeweg.nl staan allemaal ideeën om dagjes weg te gaan, zowel binnen als buiten activiteiten en bezienswaardigheden.

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Luuss,

bedankt voor je tips, je hebt al een hoop leuke dingen gedaan!

Ik vind varen heerlijk, koelbox met hapjes en drankjes, muziekje erbij dat is voor mij echt een ontspanning!

Groetjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,

graag gedaan hoor! 
Varen is ook leuk, lekker picknicken. Ik wil met mijn broertje nog wel in zo'n Sampan (een Chinese boot) zie http://www.desampan.nl/, ach en anders kunnen we bij een van de meren hier ook kano's of waterfietsen huren of mee op een zeilschip  :Smile: 
Hoop dat je een leuke ontspannende vakantie hebt!

Groetjes

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Luuss,

Ga straks even op de website kijken die je in je bericht hebt meegestuurd :Smile:  heb nog nooit van de naam Sampan gehoord!

Ben je wel eens in Azië geweest?

Ik heb op het moment geen werk loop in de ziektewet van de ww., het functioneren van het dagelijkse leven gaat niet zo goed op dit moment.
Maar ik ben wel hard bezig om er weer boven op te komen hoor :Smile: 

heb je verder nog leuke plannen?

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## dotito

> beste vakantiegangers
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd wat de mensen doen als ze vrij hebben en niet op vakantie gaan!
> Misschien hebben jullie leuke tips voor de andere thuis blijvers
> 
> Groetjes en een fijne dag,
> Tess


hallo Tess,
Als ik vakantie heb en ik ga niet naar buitenland of zo, dan maak ik het in eerste plaats thuis zo gezellig mogelijk. Waar ik ook kan van genieten is het lezen van een goed boek.Of ik koop mij een goed kookboek en ik begin lekker te koken.Ik kan ook genieten van een city trip in eigen land;bv Antwerpen: daar heb je ook allerlei museums, of je kan je vrienden is laten lang komen en dan lekker eens bijpraten.Je kan eigenlijk zoveel doen...... Maar wat is vakantie? Vroeger moest ik altijd verre reizen maken, en nu ik ziek ben ben ik al blij dat ik thuis ben das voor mij ook al een stukje vakantie. 
Lieve Groetjes, :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Dotito,

Geweldig toch, het gaat er om dat je lekker kan doen waar je zin in hebt en je lekker kan ontspannen dat is vakantie en dan maakt het niet uit waar!
Verre reizen klinkt spannend waar ben je zoal geweest?
En mag ik vragen waarom je ziek bent?

Ik moet zeggen dat ik ook op mijn best ben als ik dagjes weg ga, daar geniet ik echt van en daarna weer naar mijn poezenkinderen.
Een paar nachtjes doen we ook wel eens lekker 2 nachtjes een hoteltje pakken.
Maastricht is onze favoriet, maar we zijn rond kerst in Brugge geweest en dat was ook een hele leuke stad!

Liefs en fijne avond.
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, je hebt gelijk hoor met het thuis zo gezellig mogelijk maken, een goed boek lezen werkt ontspannend, met een muziekje erbij eventueel en ook koken is een van mijn hobby's. En er valt veel meer in eigen land te beleven dan de meeste mensen denken  :Smile: 
@ Tess, ik ben op vakantie geweest in nederland, belgie, duitsland, frankrijk, spanje, kreta, turkije en portugal, dus de verre reizen moeten ooit nog eens komen  :Wink:  En mijn broertje is helemaal Azie fanaat qua games, muziek en cultuur dus vandaar de boottrip die ik met mijn broertje wil maken... ik hoop voor je dat je snel weer zoveel mogelijk beter bent zodat je (nog meer) kan genieten van het leven en de leuke dingen! 

Allebei sterkte en voor zover mogelijk veel plezier!

----------


## Tess71

Luuss ik ben in Portugal en in Zuid-Frankrijk geweest, de provence heerlijk daar willen we in de toekomst zeker nog een keer naar toe.
wij hadden 3 jaar geleden een huis met zwembad gehuurd, ik kan je vertellen dan leef je echt als god in Frankrijk :Wink: 

Leuk zo een boottrip, heb gelezen dat een tochtje met een fluisterbootje in Giethoorn ook erg mooi moet zijn.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Tess, dat lijkt me heerlijk vakantie in een hotel met zwembad, en zuid Frankrik schijnt erg mooi te zijn! Ikzelf ben altijd in een tent op vakantie geweest of in een low budget appartement, en in Frankrijk ben ik in Maubisson geweest vlakbij zee en vlakbij een meer. Owja ik ben een keer met school nog in Oostenrijk geweest om te skien wat ik echt super vond! Ik wou dat ik nu op vakantie kon gaan, maar er moeten nog zoveel andere dingen gebeuren  :Frown: 
Ja zo'n boottrip lijkt me leuk, ik weet alleen niet wanneer ik dat ga doen, maar mijn broertje neemt me eind deze maand mee naar een concert van AFI (een soort rockband) en verder zal ik de komende 3 week voornamelijk met mijn paps (want die heeft vakantie) in en om het huis dingen opruimen en opknappen, wat hoognodig is! 
Ga jij nog dingen doen?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Luuss jij bent een echte globetrotter :Wink:  leuk hoor, ik ben meer van gemak dient de mens een huisje huren of een hotel boeken!

Leuk een rockband in mijn jongere jaren ging ik daar ook wel eens naar toe, Iron and Maiden, ben ook een keer bij monsters of rock geweest in Tilburg een hele happening.

Nee ik leef op dit moment even van dag tot dag, ik maak geen planning eerst maar even de medicatie goed zijn werk laten doen.

Geniet lekker van de tijd met je paps!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe ik doe mijn best om globetrotter te zijn/worden en om zoveel mogelijk leuke dingen te doen zoals concerten bezoeken  :Smile: 
Ow Iron Maiden is echt een mooie show, ik heb ze zelf in 2007 op Fields Of Rock gezien... super dat je bij Monsters Of Rock bent geweest!! (jaloers)  :Smile: 
Van dag tot dag leven is ook goed , meestal lopen planningen toch niet helemaal zoals bedoelt  :Wink: 
En met mijn paps moet ik gewoon orde op zaken stellen, we wonen nu sinds maart 1991 in dit huis, mijn moeder woont sinds 13 jaar niet meer bij ons en al die tjid is er niks in en om het huis gedaan, dus nu zijn we bezig met renovaties zoals badkamer en keuken vernieuwing enzo...en verder natuurlijk gewoon kletsen en muziek (lp's lekker old fashion) luisteren  :Smile: 
Hoop dat je medicatie aanslaat zodat je weer wat verder voor je uit kan kijken  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Heel goed van je dat zijn de leuke dingen in het leven :Smile: 

Monsters of rock goh at is wel al heel wat jaartjes geleden hoor ik was toen een jaar of 17!
Gezellig muziekje erbij lekker kletsen, goed bezig Luuss! 
Heb je nog contact met je moeder?


Hopelijk slaat de medicatie goed aan en heb ik de juiste dosering, maar dat duurt nog een paar weken voordat ik daar achter ben.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuke dingen zijn belangrijk!  :Smile:  Maar ben momenteel te druk...gister en vandaag het grindpad naast ons huis (hoekhuis) onkruidvrij gemaakt, in de voortuin zoveel mogelijk gesnoeid en onkruid verwijderd, rommel 'opgeruimd' en 2 schuttingen gesloopt. Volgende week komt een container al het puin ophalen dus we wilen er zoveel mogelijk in doen. Morgen verder in de tuin en een vriend komt met een of andere machine de tegels in de keuken slopen. Ik verheug me er nu al op als zoveel mogelijk dingen weg zijn en er weer ruimte is! Dan komt er een nieuwe schutting en de keuken word opnieuw betegeld en dan kunnen we een leuk feestje geven dat het eindelijk af is! *dagdroomt*
Nee ik heb geen contact met mijn moeder...

Ja ik hoop voor je dat het aanslaat, maar merk je wel dat het (iets) beter gaat steeds, of valt dat tegen? Succes met geduldig moeten zijn... geniet van het mooie weer!

Lieve groet, Lucia

----------


## dotito

> Hoi Dotito,
> 
> Geweldig toch, het gaat er om dat je lekker kan doen waar je zin in hebt en je lekker kan ontspannen dat is vakantie en dan maakt het niet uit waar!
> Verre reizen klinkt spannend waar ben je zoal geweest?
> En mag ik vragen waarom je ziek bent?
> 
> Ik moet zeggen dat ik ook op mijn best ben als ik dagjes weg ga, daar geniet ik echt van en daarna weer naar mijn poezenkinderen.
> Een paar nachtjes doen we ook wel eens lekker 2 nachtjes een hoteltje pakken.
> Maastricht is onze favoriet, maar we zijn rond kerst in Brugge geweest en dat was ook een hele leuke stad!
> ...


hey Tess,

ik ben al naar gran canaria geweest, marokko, tunesie, italie, zwitserland, ibiza, heb heel spanje al door gereist, ja heb al een en ander gezien, mooiste van al was dat ik de dolfijnen en de walvissen van dicht heb gezien prachtig was dat. maar spijtig genoeg nu door mijn hernia ben ik op ziekte verlof, dus ben ik verplicht dit jaar thuis te blijven spijtig maar niets aan te doen. en nu moet ik volgende week geopereerd worden aan mijn teennagels. maar ik blijf altijd altijd positief hoor, heeft geen zin om u hoofd te laten hangen he. ik wens jou ook nog een fijne avond toe!

lieve groetjes, 
dotito :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Jeetje Dotito jij hebt al veel gezien van de wereld! Jammer dat je nu door ziekte er niet even lekker uit kan. Ik hoop dat de operatie goed gaat en dat je genezingsproces zo goed mogelijk verloopt en dat je desondanks toch enigzinds nog leuke dingen kan doen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dotito

[QUOTE=Luuss0404;30447]Jeetje Dotito jij hebt al veel gezien van de wereld! Jammer dat je nu door ziekte er niet even lekker uit kan. Ik hoop dat de operatie goed gaat en dat je genezingsproces zo goed mogelijk verloopt en dat je desondanks toch enigzinds nog leuke dingen kan doen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

bedankt Luuss, voor je steun!
Lieve groetjes terug, Dotito :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> Jeetje Dotito jij hebt al veel gezien van de wereld! Jammer dat je nu door ziekte er niet even lekker uit kan. Ik hoop dat de operatie goed gaat en dat je genezingsproces zo goed mogelijk verloopt en dat je desondanks toch enigzinds nog leuke dingen kan doen!
> Heel veel sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Bedankt Luuss, voor je steun!
Lieve groetjes,Dotito  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Beste Luuss en Dotito,

Even afwezig geweest door een hardnekkig virus!

Goh Dotito heerlijk dat je al zoveel van de wereld hebt gezien!
Dolfijnen en walvissen van dicht bij gezien, lijkt mij een unieke ervaring het zijn natuurlijk prachtige dieren :Smile: 
vervelend een hernia en dan ook nog geopereerd worden aan je teennagels, ik wens je heel veel sterkte!

Luuss hoe gaat het met jou schiet het opruimen een beetje op thuis, en heb je al een feestje in de planning staan?

Fijne avond dames!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Wat vervelend Tess dat je een hardnekkig virus had, ik hoop dat dit nu helemaal weg is.
Graag gedaan hoor Dotito  :Smile: 

De schutting rondom de achtertuin is weg, de puinzooi is weg, de achtertuin is uitgegraven en met nieuw zand vol gemaakt, volgende week woensdag wordt er een nieuwe schutting geplaats met tuindeur en dan ergens daarna worden op de plek waar nog geen grindtegels liggen grindtegels geplaatst. Vanaf de 1e week van september wordt onze keuken betegeld, deze is tegelvrij momenteel. De voortuin is bijna helemaal onkruidvrij en bijgesnoeid, dus dat is nu meer een kwestie van goed bijhouden. Dus het gaat allemaal lekker! En ja ik ben zelf in oktober jarig en mijn vader in november, dus we willen wel als alles klaar is een feest geven, maar precies wanneer weten we nog niet. Maar ik heb er nu al zin in! Ben daar ook wel aan toe na al het harde werken  :Smile: 
Ik ben woensdag met mijn beste vriendin wezen zwemmen, lekker gezond, samen gegeten, zij heeft mij nog een beetje gitaar leren spelen, van America - horse with no name, Frente - bizarre love triangle en een mini-stukje van metallica - nothing else matters omdat ze die niet verder wist. Nu wou ik oefenen op mn broertje's elektrische gitaar (klinkt boel anders) maar er missen 2 snaren en hij is niet goed gestemd, dus even nieuwe snaren kopen en een stemapparaat. En waarschijnlijk krijg ik met mijn verjaardag een akoestische gitaar, dan kan ik mijn broertje motiveren en ondertussen zelf meer leren  :Smile:  Dus das ook leuk!
Spelen jullie instrumenten of hebben jullie hobby's die je kan doen als je zo vreselijk ziek bent om even je gedachten af te leiden?
Heel veel sterkte allebei en voor zover het kan geniet van het warme weer!

Lieve groetjes,Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Wat vervelend Tess dat je een hardnekkig virus had, ik hoop dat dit nu helemaal weg is.
> Graag gedaan hoor Dotito 
> 
> De schutting rondom de achtertuin is weg, de puinzooi is weg, de achtertuin is uitgegraven en met nieuw zand vol gemaakt, volgende week woensdag wordt er een nieuwe schutting geplaats met tuindeur en dan ergens daarna worden op de plek waar nog geen grindtegels liggen grindtegels geplaatst. Vanaf de 1e week van september wordt onze keuken betegeld, deze is tegelvrij momenteel. De voortuin is bijna helemaal onkruidvrij en bijgesnoeid, dus dat is nu meer een kwestie van goed bijhouden. Dus het gaat allemaal lekker! En ja ik ben zelf in oktober jarig en mijn vader in november, dus we willen wel als alles klaar is een feest geven, maar precies wanneer weten we nog niet. Maar ik heb er nu al zin in! Ben daar ook wel aan toe na al het harde werken 
> Ik ben woensdag met mijn beste vriendin wezen zwemmen, lekker gezond, samen gegeten, zij heeft mij nog een beetje gitaar leren spelen, van America - horse with no name, Frente - bizarre love triangle en een mini-stukje van metallica - nothing else matters omdat ze die niet verder wist. Nu wou ik oefenen op mn broertje's elektrische gitaar (klinkt boel anders) maar er missen 2 snaren en hij is niet goed gestemd, dus even nieuwe snaren kopen en een stemapparaat. En waarschijnlijk krijg ik met mijn verjaardag een akoestische gitaar, dan kan ik mijn broertje motiveren en ondertussen zelf meer leren  Dus das ook leuk!
> Spelen jullie instrumenten of hebben jullie hobby's die je kan doen als je zo vreselijk ziek bent om even je gedachten af te leiden?
> Heel veel sterkte allebei en voor zover het kan geniet van het warme weer!
> 
> Lieve groetjes,Luuss


hey Luuss,

heb gelezen dat je gitaar speelt mijn vriend speelt ook gitaar.hij heeft ook een akoetische ik hoor dat wel graag. en ik zing een beetje gewoon omdat ik daar gelukkig van word. veel hobby's heb ik eigenlijk niet. ga wel graag wandelen en de natuur en zo verkennen. maar momenteel ben ik bezig met een cursus spaans op de pc.ja als je een goei twee weken niet mobiel bent das niet echt voor te lachen,maar ja er is niets aan te doen. voor de rest lees ik veel en zit ik vaak op de pc.je jarig in oktober lees ik ik ook!!ale ik ga nog wat verder doen.
lieve groetjes,dotito :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Leuk dat je een cursus Spaans volgt  :Big Grin:  Is dat moeilijk of valt het wel mee? 
En ik heb nu 3 riedeltjes van mijn beste vriendin geleerd, maar het klinkt zo anders op de elektrische gitaar van mijn broertje dat ik gewoon een akoestische gitaar wil, maar goede muziekinstrumenten zijn duur...dus een leuk verjaardagscadeau als ik em krijg en als mijn beste vriendin speelt zing ik ook altijd wel mee  :Smile:  Misschien dat je vriend je ook wat (makkelijkere) riedeltjes kan leren, als hij dan niet thuis is en jij je verveelt heb je wat te doen  :Wink: 
Ik ga ook graag wandelen in de natuur, geeft zoveel rust en kijkplezier  :Smile: 
Ja is inderdaad vervelend als je zo lang aan je huis gekluisterd bent.. maar goed dat je dan een cursus spaans doet en leest. Wat voor boeken lees jij dan zoal?
Leuk dat je ook jarig bent in oktober  :Smile:  Ik hoop op een mooie regenvrije nazomer zodat ik mijn verjaardag lekker buiten kan vieren....

Lieve groet,Luuss

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss,

ja makkelijk is het niet dat spaans maar,ik kan al een heel klein beetje spaans;mijn eerste vriendje was een halve spaanjaard.en is ook een goede cursus. en wat betreft gitaar spelen,heb ik al geprobeerd maar dat lukt niet echt. :Big Grin:  lezen doe ik wel graag, ik lees vooral spirituele boeken, en psychologische boeken. heb juist een cursus van psychologie achter de rug.was best wel zwaar;maar wel heel leerrijk, en geestverruimend.
ale meid, zou zeggen fijne avond nog en tot horens! :Big Grin: 

lieve groetjes, dotito :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey dotito,

Spaans lijkt me best lastig om (goed) te leren. Ja gitaar spelen is ook best moeilijk, in elk geval moeilijker dan het lijkt... dat ondervind ik nu ook, maar blijf proberen, dan wordt ik zo'n huis tuin en keuken speelster  :Wink:  Ik ben ook tijdje lid geweest van psychologie magazine, wat ik leuk vond om te lezen, ook voor bij de opleiding, heb zelf basis psychologie als vak gehad maar die kon ik niet afronden omdat het examen niet meer gegeven werd en ik daar niet van op de hoogte was gesteld :S welk vak heb jij gedaan dan? ... en mijn broertje heeft ook van die psychologische boeken alleen dan allemaal engels talig... 
jij ook fijne avond!

liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss,

ja wat betreft dat spaans dat valt ergens best wel mee hoor,maar is ook zo die taal op zich die ligt mij wel echt.En wat betreft mijn cursus pschologie,daar heb ik ook zo'n zelfstudie voor gedaan,gedurende een jaar.Daarna kan je u exames gaan afleggen in Brussel.Ik heb verpleging gestudeerd;en daar kregen we ook pschologie,maar dat was niet zo uitgebreid.Ik ga waarschijnlijk van weekend een dagje naar zee,pfff even tussen uit.Mijn vriend gaat morgen een rolstoel halen zo kan ik,toch even naar buiten.Want na al die tijd komen de muren wel echt op me af.Ik kan nog steeds niet stappen,er is een zwelling op mijn voet gekomen.(pijnlijk)
hou u ook goed he meid!
lieve groetjes,
dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Hoe was je dagje aan zee, ik hoop echt dat je daar even lekker kon uitwaaien!

Knuff

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Hoe was je dagje aan zee, ik hoop echt dat je daar even lekker kon uitwaaien!
> 
> Knuff


hey luuss,

ja dat dagje aan zee is er niet van gekomen. :Frown:  spijtig genoeg kreeg ik toens die allergische reactie. maar nu gaat het is beter met me.kan ondertussen al lopen, kan nog altijd niet alleen naar buiten,maar er zit wel beterschap in. de dokter zei wel dat de ontsteking nog vier weken zal duren voor het genezen is.kijk op zich is het allemaal niet leuk, maar ik blijf heus wel positief. en hoe is het met jou meisje? want wij praten altijd over mijn zorgen, en over die van jou zwijgen we? :Big Grin: 

knuffi.. terug :Wink: 

dotito

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Jammer dat je dagje aan zee niet doorging  :Frown:  Maar wel fijn om te horen dat je steeds positief blijft, dat er beterschap in t hele gedoe zit en dat je weer kan lopen  :Smile: 
Sjah mijn ene opleiding doet echt stom, komen alle afspraken tot nu toe niet na, moet er constant achter aan bellen en daardoor heb ik geen zin om naar die lessen te gaan (ik kan in die lessen sowiezo niks doen aangezien ik alles af heb), andere opleiding gaat gelukkig probleemloos tot nu toe *klopt even af*, heb veel ruzie met mijn vader en broertje, het is uit met mijn vriend sinds ehm 3 week ofzo en heb de laatste tijd steeds meer last van mijn rug/schouders/nek (waarschijnlijk door alle stress) en ik kom maar niet aan... maar doe wel leuke dingen hoor tussendoor als ik er energie voor vind  :Smile: 
Veel succes en geniet van alle dingen die je wel kan doen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Jammer dat je dagje aan zee niet doorging  Maar wel fijn om te horen dat je steeds positief blijft, dat er beterschap in t hele gedoe zit en dat je weer kan lopen 
> Sjah mijn ene opleiding doet echt stom, komen alle afspraken tot nu toe niet na, moet er constant achter aan bellen en daardoor heb ik geen zin om naar die lessen te gaan (ik kan in die lessen sowiezo niks doen aangezien ik alles af heb), andere opleiding gaat gelukkig probleemloos tot nu toe *klopt even af*, heb veel ruzie met mijn vader en broertje, het is uit met mijn vriend sinds ehm 3 week ofzo en heb de laatste tijd steeds meer last van mijn rug/schouders/nek (waarschijnlijk door alle stress) en ik kom maar niet aan... maar doe wel leuke dingen hoor tussendoor als ik er energie voor vind 
> Veel succes en geniet van alle dingen die je wel kan doen!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


hey luuss,
ja das minder he dat uit is met u vriendje, maar mischien is het achteraf wel beter zo. en ja die nek en schouder pijnen dat is inderdaad stres! daar had ik vroeger ook heel veel last van.je kan z'on warme kersenpit in je nek leggen dat helpt een beetje. en die ruzie die je hebt is niet leuk, hoop echt voor jou dat die snel over is. hou je goed meid :Big Grin:  en tot horens,

lieve groetjes, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat  :Smile: 
Ik heb nog steeds stress door problemen met school aan mijn kant... en de pijn komt niet alleen van stress, maar mijn ene wervel in mijn rug staat telkens verkeerd. Mijn oude HA zorgde ervoor dat ik naar een chiropractor kon, dan was het altijd weer enige tijd goed, maar beide zijn met de VUT/pensioen. Mijn huidige HA wil dat ik fysiotherapie ga doen ervoor, maar dat helpt voor mij niet.
Hopelijk fijn weekend!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat 
> Ik heb nog steeds stress door problemen met school aan mijn kant... en de pijn komt niet alleen van stress, maar mijn ene wervel in mijn rug staat telkens verkeerd. Mijn oude HA zorgde ervoor dat ik naar een chiropractor kon, dan was het altijd weer enige tijd goed, maar beide zijn met de VUT/pensioen. Mijn huidige HA wil dat ik fysiotherapie ga doen ervoor, maar dat helpt voor mij niet.
> Hopelijk fijn weekend!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


hey Luus,

met mij gaat het redelijk maar het kan beter.heb ook veel rugpijn de laaste tijd,en dan dat probleem met mijn voeten.nu woensdag moet ik terug naar de dokter;hopelijk mogen mijn zwachtels er dan af.dan kan ik eindelijk terug een beetje normaal stappen.hoop voor jou meisje,dat u rugpijn ook vlug genezen is.anders moet je eens een andere chiropractor zoeken.heb dat jaren geleden ook eens laten doen,bij mij hielp dat ook maar ik vond dat wel eng.als fysiotherapie niet helpt moet je dat zeker niet doen.hoop voor jou dat je er vlug uit bent. tot horens!! en hou je goed he!!

knuf... terug, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Ja zou fijn zijn als de zwachtels eraf mogen  :Smile:  Hoop dat je rugpijn wat minder wordt.
Ja ik moet eerst een andere HA voordat ik naar een andere chiropractor kan, mijn HA heeft heel duidelijk gemaakt dat hij mij daar niet naar wil doorverwijzen, helaas lastig om nieuwe goede HA te vinden :S Was er aan t begin van t jaar mee naar de huisartsenpost geweest en kreeg erg sterke pijnstillers mee voor de pijn en die zeiden ook dat ik via mijn HA doorverwezen moest worden naar een chiropractor, maarja mijn HA denkt daar heel anders over. 
Heb je nog iets leuks gedaan van t weekend?
Ik ben gister op verjaardag van mijn 2 neefjes geweest (werden 3 en 9) en ik heb alweer het leukste cadeau voor mijn 9jarige neefje gekocht  :Big Grin:  
Verder gitaarsnaren vervangen en gitaar spelen geoefend.
Veel sterkte en beterschap.

Liefs n knuf Luuss

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss, :Wink: 

in Nederland gaat dat er precies anders aan toe dan in Belgie met een HA. bij ons kan je zo naar een chiropractor gaan. nee heb niet echt veel gedaan van weekend. mijn vriend moest werken, en ik kan nog altijd niet alleen naar buiten. heb wat op mijn terras gezeten,en ben een boek aan lezen over Afrika.ben de laaste tijd een beetje "down" :Confused:  denk dat dat komt door heel de situatie, kan ook niet zo veel verdragen ach zal wel over gaan. ga nu zaterdag naar een concert van milk inc  :Big Grin: dat is al 4de jaar dat ik dat doe;zie er al naar uit. even alle zorgen thuis laten en genieten.hopelijk kan ik in mijn slippers naar ginder gaan.hopelijk is je ruzie ook al bij gelegd met je vader?

lieve groetjes terug 

dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Jammer dat je vriend moest werken, maar dan is het toch fijn dat je een terras hebt waar je kan zitten met een goed boek  :Smile:  Ja als je zoveel last hebt dan is 'down' zijn wel logisch, maar focus je vooral op de positieve dingen zoals het komende concert!
Erg leuk dat je naar Milk Inc gaat, gaat je vriend mee of ga je met iemand anders? In elk geval heel veel plezier gewenst, maar dat komt vast wel goed  :Wink: 
Ja met mijn paps en mij is het weer in rustiger vaarwater en we gaan volgend jaar samen naar een concert van Boudewijn de Groot in Groningen, kijk er nu ook al naar uit  :Wink:  Verder gaat het wel goed, druk met school, maar morgen lekker eten en zwemmen met een vriend van me dus dan ff lekker ontspannen  :Smile: 
Veel plezier en ik wens je veel positiefs!

Liefs Luus

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Jammer dat je vriend moest werken, maar dan is het toch fijn dat je een terras hebt waar je kan zitten met een goed boek  Ja als je zoveel last hebt dan is 'down' zijn wel logisch, maar focus je vooral op de positieve dingen zoals het komende concert!
> Erg leuk dat je naar Milk Inc gaat, gaat je vriend mee of ga je met iemand anders? In elk geval heel veel plezier gewenst, maar dat komt vast wel goed 
> Ja met mijn paps en mij is het weer in rustiger vaarwater en we gaan volgend jaar samen naar een concert van Boudewijn de Groot in Groningen, kijk er nu ook al naar uit  Verder gaat het wel goed, druk met school, maar morgen lekker eten en zwemmen met een vriend van me dus dan ff lekker ontspannen 
> Veel plezier en ik wens je veel positiefs!
> 
> Liefs Luus


hey Luus,
sorrie dat ik wat later reageer maar voel me de laaste tijd niet zo meisje.
het is me nog nooit zo overkomen dat ik me zo slecht voel.ik probeer wel positief te blijven,maar soms word het me allemaal teveel.ik zag er zo naar uit naar dat concert,en ik heb me niet echt geamuseerd :Frown: jammer maar niets aan te doen.voelde mij zaterdag ook niet zo best,ik had veel rugpijn kon me niet zo goed uitleven als anders,heb er dan maar beste van gemaakt.ben blij voor jou dat het terug wat beter gaat met je paps :Smile: voor de rest wens ik jou ook nog een prettig weekend toe!

dikke knuff dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey dotito,

Jammer dat je niet zo hebt kunnen genieten van het concert als dat je gepland had  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je desondanks toch wel blij bent dat je heen bent gegaan...
Vervelend dat je je weer minder voelt, komt het door de vele pijnen/klachten? Zou fijn zijn als het leven (en je lichaam) weer wat positiever/beter voor jou wordt! 
Ik heb de hele week ziek op bed gelegen en internet deed het niet  :Frown:  Mijn vader en ik hadden beide de griep, we konden samen wel een hoest, proest en neussnuit concert beginnen :S Ik werd er echt doormoe van, is nu wel weer bijna over gelukkig, maar mijn hele neus ligt open  :Frown:  Maarja komt wel weer goed!
Ik hoop dat je je gauw ook weer een beetje beter en blijer voelt! Succes!

Liefs en een dikke knuffel Luuss!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

voor zover het nu is, blijf ik thuis met de 
vakantie.

OOST WEST, THUIS BEST.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Thuis is ook genoeg te doen en te zien  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Wij als belgen/nederlanders zijn allemaal gewend om naar buitenland te gaan, alé de meeste toch. En als er een jaar tussen zit dat we niet op reis kunnen door omstandigheden lijkt het precies of we gestraft zijn, dan voelen we ons  :Frown:  bedroefd "ik toch".

Is allemaal een gewoonte, ik ga dit jaar ook niet op verlof, ik moet ook een klik in mijn hoofd maken. Maar al bij al kan het nog zo leuk  :Smile:  zijn thuis. Je nodigt eens je vrienden uit. Je gaat is een dagje naar hier of naar daar. Of gewoon rustig aan doen, en genieten van je gezin/partner. Je kan zoveel plannen als je thuis bent. 

En voordeel is  :Stick Out Tongue:  je moet geen koffers inpakken, want dat vind ik altijd stress!

Hebben jullie ideetjes voor de thuisblijvers?

Alle tips zijn welkom  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

...zoals ik al eerder hier heb geschreven; OOST WEST THUIS BEST.
maar dit klopt niet meer, THUIS BEST, is niet BEST, met 2 operaties in de familie! :Frown:  

Dit vanwege dat het met kwaadaardige tumoren bevatten.

Mijn vakantie wordt wat anders ingedeeld.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Ja soms heb je zo van die periodes in je leven dat het allemaal niet zo gaat dat je gewenst had.

Bij deze heel veel sterkte toegewenst lieveling en hoop dat het allemaal een beetje goed komt.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Gossie ...  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Normaal gezien zou ik nu in France moeten zitten voor een week 'viswatervakantie', maar vriend heeft besloten dattie liever aan een belgisch water zit deze week ...
Vind ik niet erg; heb nu een hele week het huis voor mezelf en kan vakantie houden (doen wat ik zelf wil en lekker rusten  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte gossie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag ,  :Smile:  het huis een hele week voor je alleen ...dat is ook vakantie  :Wink:  hier is het zou druk soms dat ik eens goed wil roepen ...... voor STILTE .... :Wink:  Nu ben ik even alleen straks terug.... druk..... druk ......morgen druk ....druk .....

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met de drukte Suske!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

Do,  :Smile:  als tip voor thuis blijvers ...ga eens langs bij een goeie traiteurwinkel .... :Wink: kwestie van geen werk te hebben ..... :Wink:  met de nodige bubbels / zonnetje /maanlicht / kaarsje ..en geliefde  :Wink: .wat kan er nog stuk ?  :Smile:  NIETS ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Veel sterkte!

@ Suske,
Ik hoop dat je geniet van je momentje rust in alle drukte!

@ Agnes,
Alleen thuis kan ook heerlijk zijn  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Awel Suske, :Stick Out Tongue: .....dat is nu eens een echt een goede tip ze  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Fijne vakantie dagen toe gewenst. :Smile:

----------

